
Rustup 1.20.0 - pietroalbini
https://blog.rust-lang.org/2019/10/15/Rustup-1.20.0.html
======
ashton314
I love the changes to the `rustup doc` command.

I first learned to program in Perl on a FreeBSD machine. (No GUI, mind you.) I
had no way of browsing the internet, so my only source of documentation was
via `perldoc`. Perl's documentation was so good I didn't ever need to go
online.

Now, every time I encounter a new language, one of my favorite things is
seeing the documentation available off-line, accessible via the command line.
(Either directly from the terminal or opened in a browser.)

I've loved seeing the Rust community take documentation and error messages so
seriously. It's nice to see this level of care.

~~~
giancarlostoro
That was one thing I liked about Go as well. I mention Go cause I remember how
I felt when I realized I had all the docs available offline. That is a nice to
have for Rust too. I wonder when if ever LangServ will support code
documentation as part of autocomplete like C# does rather cleanly with Visual
Studio. Or is that already the case? In any case I think its powerful to be
able to see a summary of a method through the auto complete feature of
editors.

I know Rust is working on their own LangServ as well. I hope LangServ matures
enough to secretly turn supporting editors into lightweight IDEs.

~~~
thristian
The Rust Language Server definitely serves up documentation beside each item
in the completion menu, however it seems to be the raw Markdown source for the
documentation, rather than the nicely formatted version you'd see in a
browser.

~~~
CryZe
At least in VS Code it's formatted nicely (at least most of the time, there
are some ugly edge cases). Might depend on your editor integration though.

------
benschulz
That updating the nightly toolchain gets more convenient is fantastic. It was
oftentimes a struggle, especially when there was no build with all required
components listed as present in the toolchain status history[1].

[1]: [https://rust-lang.github.io/rustup-components-history/](https://rust-
lang.github.io/rustup-components-history/)

------
skybrian
> Due to the large number of installed files

It sounds like the Rust distribution needs to use zip files more?

~~~
topspin

        $ rustup component list | grep installed
        cargo-x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu (installed)
        rust-docs-x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu (installed)
        rust-std-x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu (installed)
        rustc-x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu (installed)
        rustfmt-x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu (installed)
        $ find ~/.cargo -type f | wc -l
        8699
    

8K files... So 1 to 2 orders of magnitude less than any given frontend
node_modules folder. Pretty reasonable actually.

~~~
steveklabnik
A big part of that is rust-docs; each page is its own file, so that you don't
need a web server.

